# 2 years worth of FOTDs :(



## Pimptress (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah that's right, I'm going to post 730 pictures. Just kidding.

I posted these pictures on a regular forum that I post at... a very large forum... I got a number of various comments ranging from "I love it ! I wish I was experimental" to "I think it's pretty and everything, very talented. But in most of the pictures I just think it's a little over kill." (OVERKILL?!?!??!?!) and someone asked me if I ever sport a more "natural" look like "browns, tans, etc"

Ugh, the 3rd comment I just told you guys is the worst... browns? I wish. I wish browns looked good on me. I wish I wasn't pale and cool toned and that browns didn't make me look sick and I wish I didn't have to wear makeup at all without looking like a twelve year old






anyway... here are the pictures I posted.










Those two are from 2004 when I was just starting to figure out eye makeup application... not even MAC makeup, I didn't know it existed back then...  Just so you know where I started and where I've ended up... I suppose





This really isn't the best picture, and yeah, we're making that incredibly dumb face on purpose... but this is right after I got into MAC.. summer 2004... and all I owned was Pink Freeze and Creme De Violet... I don't really wear pinks too much anymore...









Those are from last year in April... I was in California at the time and about to drive down to LA to see my ex boyfriend who I hadn't seen for about a year... so yeah, I did it up a little bit... this is more or less my "blues" look





Easter 2005... my favorite eyeshadow, MAC's Brill... I have other colors on too, but I don't remember what they are...









Huge span in time from previous one (i'm sure some were lost)... this was for my work Christmas party 2005... I wanted to go for a smokey, sultry look.









Another blue eyed look.. This was also the day I bought my "Dubonnet" lipstick




So I was celebrating finally finding a red lipstick that turned up red on me. I didn't actually leave the house with any of this makeup on. It was a boring saturday night and my boyfriend and I were just sitting around so I just decided to screw around with my makeup. JUST so you know that I didn't leave the house looking like such a clown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was for a challenge on Specktra. I recreated Kevin Aucoin's  Marissa Berenson look..
http://djuna.nkino.com/christy/00/00-01.jpg (christy turlington as marissa barington)








(nikki's marissa barington look)

and finally... one crazy look but one of my favorites because I love how the colors look together (a lot of people probably won't).. this is a look with 3 of the colors from the 2005 MAC Holiday temptations Warm eye palette.









and one more, but on a different day of the same color combo:






help me feel better ladies


----------



## Pimptress (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh by the way, ANY CRITISISM, ANY TIPS, and ANY new color suggestions for my skin tone is VERY, VERY welcome. Help! Do people think I look like a clown?!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the pics are GORGEOUS!  You did a fantastic job hun, they were crazy to think THAT is "experimental!!"  

How do you like greens, golds, and purples?  I think those would look gorgeous on you...  Oddly enough, Oranges too!  They really make blue eyes POP!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 3, 2006)

i love em all very beautiful u look amazin with the red lips


----------



## iheartfelix (Apr 3, 2006)

goodness you are pretty!
i love all of these!!
especially the one with dubonnet l/s


----------



## chako012 (Apr 3, 2006)

Your really pretty, and I love the looks, maybe you shoudl try purple liek Mac Godess said that would look lovely and honey colours will look good too!
Even a teal


----------



## tricky (Apr 3, 2006)

i think bronze or gold e/s would look good on you, i actually think brown could look good if it was the right shade. i have a similar coloring to you and i love Sensualize.


----------



## ashleigh (Apr 3, 2006)

i don't like the blue eyeshadow, at all, and with the red lipstick it honestly does seem a little clowny to me.  it looks better on you than anyone i can think of who i've seen it on, but i just can't like it!

i think you'd look so good with bronzes, not so dark browns like mac antiqued, pinks and greens

your application is phat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  fyi this is ash U NO ME GIRLFREN


----------



## ashleigh (Apr 3, 2006)

oh and tell me what gloss you're wearing HEEERE http://pimptress.com/nikki/pictures/...vinaucoin2.jpg i want it!


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 3, 2006)

you are so pretty and you applied makeup well even when you first started learning how to apply it! *jealous*


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 3, 2006)

They all look great! You're stunning.


----------



## hundove (Apr 3, 2006)

it's lovely!!!! and you don't look too madeup at all...just perfectly polished!
I love the way oyu apply eye makeup!
Could youp lease tell us what oyu used for each look? i'd love to buy the same colors oyu used.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 3, 2006)

I think that they are all gorgeous!  They all look great on you and I think you shouldn't listen when people tell you they are overkill.  Do what you want!


----------



## KJam (Apr 3, 2006)

nice.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 3, 2006)

I've seen you on that other forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I love all your FOTDs.......your use of color is great...and it's actually not that bold compared to a lot of  the ladies here who get tons of praise on this forum. anyway, I love it and there is no need to wear brown...you look awesome. and your very pretty without makeup too btw....


----------



## dokuya (Apr 3, 2006)

comment deleted by user


----------



## alurabella (Apr 3, 2006)

I think you look fantastic. I love the colors with our fair skin, and the red lips? To DIE for. I don't like red on most people, but you pull it off VERY well.


----------



## alurabella (Apr 3, 2006)

OH, also had a question... what do you use for foundation?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 3, 2006)

They are all amazing!  I love the blue ones!  What shades of blue are they?  I am SO SAD that I  missed out on Brill!


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, wow you've done some great work!! 

As far as colours for you, I have a similar colouring to you, and when I wear bronzes or anything with an orange base on my eyes I constantly get asked if I am wearing contacts because my eyes look so blue, so you could try some bronzes and coppers will make your yes look green.

Also you should wear pink again! You really suit it, it looks great on you,be careful with blues because they can sometimes wash your eyes out if they are too similar to your eye colour, try to use a black liner in your waterline to bring back the definition to your eyes.

You have great placement of shadow and Im really impressed!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 3, 2006)

all so pretty.. love everyone of them..


----------



## user4 (Apr 3, 2006)

i think u r very pretty and ur makeup looks great... i dont think it's too much or overkill... and i think u could make browns work for you... im convinces... lol... maybe try them with pinks and it smaller amounts or something... btw, u love the one u did for the Kevin Aucoin challenge!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Meaghan (Apr 3, 2006)

I really love all of your pictures! In all honesty, I think "natural looks" are boring to look at over and over in forums and when I am looking through them I like to see inventive and colorful looks. I think the colors and styles you use are fun and they work well on you! Keep it up girly!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meaghan* 
_I really love all of your pictures! In all honesty, I think "natural looks" are boring to look at over and over in forums and when I am looking through them I like to see inventive and colorful looks. I think the colors and styles you use are fun and they work well on you! Keep it up girly!_

 
You said that very well!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 3, 2006)

As a person who has been heavily criticized over time for my unconventional artistry in makeup, I can say heartily that I understand what you are experiencing with the criticism.

I think you look beautiful in the makeup that you have posted. The only suggestion that I would make is that you get a hold of some turquoise interference/iridescent (they call it both) pigment from sweetscents- the only reason I suggest them is that I have never seen it anywhere else.

When you do a look like the Dubonnet lipstick- just smear a little of the turquoise shimmer over it and it brings the look together like magic.

As an artist, I find that sometimes it is that tiny little splash of some accent that I am missing which completely unites a look that I am not happy with after a lot of work.

I find that in portraits that I paint too.

You are beautiful and do an amazing job with your eyes and makeup.  I love the colors.  Keep up the good work and do what makes you happy.

You can always experiment with colors you are not used to using and add a twist of colors you love to them.

That turq interference/iridescent is phenomenal stuff- I know you would love it.


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the looks are all lovely in their own way.  I like your use of colour, and your application is impeccable.
Everyone of us is individual and we have to wear what makes us feel good.  Looking at your pics your make up makes you feel good (and rightly so) so wear what you like.  Because in all honesty you wear it well!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 3, 2006)

The sparkle in those colors is fabulous


----------



## snickrs (Apr 3, 2006)

they all look so nice...love the colors in each of em


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hot stuff woman! 
That 2nd pic is my fave!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 3, 2006)

I love all of them! Great job!


----------



## sweetnspunky (Apr 3, 2006)

you're hot and so is your makeup! i wish i could get away with light blue!


----------



## Pimptress (Apr 3, 2006)

You girls are amazing! Thank you so much!!! I really, really appreciate it!

and as for the foundation question... I'm usually not wearing foundation but when I do I wear bobbi brown, or revlon skintints, or bare escentuals! ha! that's a lot of different kinds of foundation for someone rarely wears it (in all fairness, i was probably wearing it in most of my "fotd" pics because that's when I would generally "go all out" so to speak... and in ALL of the older ones that i'm wearing foundation, i'm sure it was bobbi brown)


----------



## Pimptress (Apr 3, 2006)

some girl just told me that my makeup overall is hideous, but my eyes look good up close... hahaha. i think people (on these boards) say things to try to upset you, purposely, i don't think anyone really feels that way. or maybe they do.. maybe they are ultra religious and anti-makeup


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 5, 2006)

I think you are gorgeous and your makeup artistry skills are awesome!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

All Of Your Pics Are Amazingly Gorgeous! What A Fantastic Evolution Of Your Make~up I Totally Love It!


----------



## libra14 (Apr 8, 2006)

I think you are beautiful. my fave is the one with the towel. Your eyes look amazing!


----------



## Glow (Apr 8, 2006)

i LOVE the second picture, any clue what your wearing?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 8, 2006)

WOW!!!

Great job on all of them.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_some girl just told me that my makeup overall is hideous, but my eyes look good up close... hahaha. i think people (on these boards) say things to try to upset you, purposely, i don't think anyone really feels that way. or maybe they do.. maybe they are ultra religious and anti-makeup_

 
Pay that person no mind.


----------



## Janice (Apr 8, 2006)

I think your look are creative and bold. Pay less attention to what people think and more to what you feel *GOOD* in. The only contructive critism I have for you is to clean up the "fall out" from your shadow after applying. I use a lightly moistened Q-Tip, after applying your color go along the lower eye and clean up what may have fallen. Repeat this to clean up the line if you do shadow or liner on the lower eye as well.


----------



## oulala (Apr 8, 2006)

I think most people either love or hate blue eyeshadow. I tend to not like it on blondes or overly shimmery. But who really cares, if you like it thats what matters.


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 8, 2006)

I really liked the pink on you from when you first started out, and I also like that you are bold with your eye color. You're not afraid to try something and that's cool.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

baby keep 'em coming! you could experiment more! 

natural is boring on me... it melts into nothing... i never do natural unless i "have to" ... job.... meeting someone important etc


----------



## samila18 (Apr 9, 2006)

you did such an amazing job! I have the same coloring as you and I think those pictures are awesome.. very unique combos and great talent.. don't let that other board get you down - *this* is where you should be!


----------



## lara (Apr 9, 2006)

The only con-crit I can give is for your bright monochromatic looks - consider using a deeper shade to line the upper lashline to soften the difference between the pale lid and the inky black lash. It's very stark as it is, but adding some depth along the lashline will soften that out without taking away any impact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also don't forget to clean up your under-eye fallout - I can see a lot of blue sparkle under the eye/on top of the cheek. This is really magnified under strong light (i.e. flash, sunlight).


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 9, 2006)

Love the light blue eyes with the blood red lips...

Rawr


----------



## KhoOoDi (Apr 9, 2006)

U r really looks amazing,i think U should try the other colors coz I`m sure it will be so cool on
ur pretty eyes...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh man I adore all your looks! I think I remember you from makeupstudio comm on LJ...
I actually LOVE the red lips look... I'd leave the house like that *blush*

You rock the blues, and those eyelashes are to die for! I'd love to see a pale green look on you!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 10, 2006)

i think you could look good in green and purples too! don't be afraid to try and experiment


----------

